#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  pas.crosover

## yvan

waarom zitten er weerstanden in filter zie bijlagehttps://nl.aliexpress.com/store/product/400W-Deep-Bass-Subwoofer-Frequency-Divider-Crossover-Filter-Passive-Subwoofer-Speaker-Dedicated-Home-HiFi-Amplifier-Audio/1702099_32725587136.html?spm=a2g0z.12010612.0.0.68  913e32hUMp8W
kan nergens uitleg vinden

gr

----------

